# Lakeshore limited back bay station



## Peachy (Mar 31, 2016)

We are going to Chicago leaving from Boston back bay station. The timetable says it will only stop to pick up passengers. Do we need to be visable on the platform so the train will stop or will it stop because of our reservation. Just worried the train will go by without us.


----------



## jis (Mar 31, 2016)

It will stop. It is a regular stop. If there was a need to be visible it would have been designated as a "flag stop" with a flag icon by the time in the time table. All that the "stop to pickup only" is saying is that you cannot take the LSL to travel from South Station to Back bay.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 31, 2016)

Be careful, there, Peachy. Back Bay has platforms for two lines: the Northeast Corridor and the MBTA Worcester Line trains [the former Boston & Albany Railroad]. The Lake Shore Limited uses the Worcester Line, not the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## Peachy (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks so much. Back bay is more convenient for us than south station. We are transferring from north station via the orange line


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2016)

As Palmetto said, the NEC trains depart from tracks 1, 2 and 3 (near the ticket windows), while the LSL departs from (I think it is) track 5 and 7 (across the station on the other side of the orange line)! If you have any problem finding the platform, ask someone in the station.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 1, 2016)

Tracks 5 & 7 it is.


----------



## neroden (Apr 7, 2016)

Tracks 5 & 7 at Back Bay will probably be one of the less pleasant places you have ever waited for a train.

Go down the elevator or stairs for those tracks. Then walk a long, long, long way to the end where there's a small elevated section of platform, just about large enough to board a single car. Sit on the bench and watch the rats scurry around in the poorly lit tunnel until your train arrives.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 7, 2016)

Really? In Beantown? OMG!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 7, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> Really? In Beantown? OMG!!


The only rats in Boston aren't in the Statehouse and City Hall!


----------



## neroden (Apr 23, 2016)

The rats looked fat and healthy, I'll say that.


----------



## bigblue2007 (May 4, 2016)

It is a rough platform at back bay station. If you're in a sleeping car south station is better you can wait in the Acela Lounge. South station is a lot nicer.


----------



## Kami (May 25, 2016)

I have to agree.. If you can wrangle it, you're better off at south station. Back Bay station is not nearly so pleasant.


----------



## Triley (May 27, 2016)

One can ride the commuter rail from Back Bay to South Station for free, as an added incentive for you to board from South Station.


----------



## mycalpal (Jun 10, 2016)

I make this trip every June when I transfer from the Lake Shore Limited at South Station to North Station to take the Downeaster to Maine and when I return to take the Lake Shore Limited at South Station. From South Station you just take the Red Line going towards Alewife to the next stop, Downtown Crossing station, there take the Orange Line going towards Oak Grove and get off at the third stop, North Station and go up to the Amtrak platform at North Station. From North Station you take the Orange Line to going towards Forest Hills and get off at the third stop, Downtown Crossing, and just take the Red Line going towards either Braintree or Mattapan to the next stop, South Station, and you are there.

The advantage is you can enjoy the amenities at South Station and the surrounding area. You also can be among the first to board the Lake Shore Limited. I am going cross country on Amtrak starting on June 15th and I will be making this trip on the Lake Shore Limited to Boston and up to Maine and back the next week June 20th-23rd.

See you on the train and Good Luck!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 12, 2016)

I find the exit from the Orange Line at North Station a big schlep. In fact, IIRC, you have to go outside between the two. Not fun in winter.

Does anyone happen to know if there's an inside connection?

The last time I made the transfer, I decided a taxi was going to be a lot easier. That's what I did.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 12, 2016)

No inside connection as of now, but my understanding is that development currently taking place will incorporate one.


----------



## AG1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> I find the exit from the Orange Line at North Station a big schlep. In fact, IIRC, you have to go outside between the two. Not fun in winter.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if there's an inside connection?
> 
> The last time I made the transfer, I decided a taxi was going to be a lot easier. That's what I did.


It is a 50 foot walk outside from MBTA exit *nearest *the North station entrance. There is another exit that requires crossing the street, that is longer.


----------

